# Anyone else think twice about staying natural?



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wanted to start this post to see people's veiws. Being Natural myself and making some decent gains is good yeh But when i see people walk in the gym all small then a month later they walk in the gym juiced up just makes me angry inside lol, Not going to lie i have thought about anabolics and even purchased some once but passed them on. Do you think natural is the best way??

Anyone else felt this way ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

No I don't care if other people are natural or not.

I mind my own business


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

im giving myself till the end of this year, still a lot more research to do :confused1:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

never felt like that tbh, i dont see why people get angry over people using gear, they still eat and train just as hard if not harder than a natty imo .


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Im natural too, been training for nearly 2 years, mates are on the juice, annoys me but at the end of the day ill stay healthy, nice head of hair, produce a little baby when i want quite easily and not have to go through depression of getting big off roids and losing it again when they stop which makes them want to do more its a vicious cycle.

Each to their own, do roids if you want bro.

Natural all the way.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

mind my own tbh,

always going to be somone bigger and stronger then me, but as long as im the best i can be, and am happy with my apperence then im satisfied.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

TS99 said:


> Im natural too, been training for nearly 2 years, mates are on the juice, annoys me but at the end of the day ill stay healthy, nice head of hair, produce a little baby when i want quite easily and not have to go through depression of getting big off roids and losing it again when they stop which makes them want to do more its a vicious cycle
> 
> Natural all the way.


oh no you did'un...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i will stay natural for atleast a few more years


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

nothing wrong with aas, you are still 'healthy' on aas


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

heheheheeheheh that make's me look bad


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

I used to be quite against it and thought i would never do it but just started my first cycle and not regretting it as yet.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

depend what you want realy and if you can achieve that in your time scale as a natural or not. if you never going to acheive what you want as a natty then why wait and prolong the inevitable imo


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

johnny lee, how are u natural m8, uve done dbol cycles


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

When i say angry i mean, Angry with myself not noing if im doing the right thing by staying natural. Im not fussed if people are doing them thats there choice but once you see someone on them the temptation is defantly there !


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Breeny said:


> johnny lee, how are u natural m8, uve done dbol cycles


Busteddd lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Temptation is everywhere! I proberly will do steroids in the future, but until im settled down with a family i wont be risking anything haha


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Not anymore


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

TS99 said:


> Temptation is everywhere! I proberly will do steroids in the future, but until im settled down with a family i wont be risking anything haha


Thinking the same ! lol


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i dont think i was ever angry about other people doing gear and getting huge, more puzzled why they would want to stick needles in themselves to get there , i now know the answer to this question firsthand, i'm a filthy juicer,lol.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Breeny said:


> johnny lee, how are u natural m8, uve done dbol cycles


ive done one dbol cycle it was **** there for i am still natty


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> ive done one dbol cycle it was **** there for i am still natty


Lol rubbish


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> ive done one dbol cycle it was **** there for i am still natty


U have done a dbol cycle, therefore u r not natty and never will be.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am natty,well i was 'till last week,will be again perhaps,though it is prescribed trt:rolleyes:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fleg said:


> Lol rubbish


natural untill proven other wise or i decide to use proper gear dbol did nout for me and it was ages ago now so i am 100% natural


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> natural untill proven other wise or i decide to use proper gear dbol did nout for me and it was ages ago now so i am 100% natural


?

Proven in court or where bro?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U have done a dbol cycle, therefore u r not natty and never will be.


im natural end of i didnt gain anything of dbolit was bunk so im still natty scum


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> im natural end of i didnt gain anything of dbolit was bunk so im still natty scum


i thought you did 2 dbol cycles and a oxys one?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

yep i seen the thread, says a few dbol cycles and some pro hormones to, i say filthy roider


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Natural is for losers

That is all

No its not... It stands to reason in any walk in life, if you are trying to achieve something.. whatever it may be and you have tools at your disposal to help you achieve what you want... Why would you not use these tools

Bloody nattys taking the high and mighty road can kiss my ass I'll take the the low and awsome road and literally be 10x the man with my substantial test levels and bedroom capabilities

Nattys are losers

That is all now


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Lololol forgot people can look at old topics did we says you got good gains and kept them all with no pct?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

065744 said:


> i thought you did 2 dbol cycles and a oxys one?


nope only dbol and it was four weeks on 50mg **** didnt even gain a pound so naturel untill proven diferent


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I am natural by the way


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Proven guilty hahha and that's just a quick glance mate


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> I am natural by the way


yep B , u sure are m8,


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> Natural is for losers
> 
> That is all
> 
> ...


Epic, so when you starting?


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fleg said:


> Proven guilty hahha and that's just a quick glance mate


Reps. hahahahaha


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

oh you coaught me im a dirty oral steroid taking junkie lmfao but in all seriousness i do not take steorids anymore and wont ever agian untill i can say im naturl


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

u can never claim to be natural ever again my friend.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Johnny_lee is the biggest troll on this board, not really sure what people like him actually gain from it?

Complete waste of time and energy.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Breeny:3044084 said:


> yep B , u sure are m8,


I am I swear 

If johnny is producing all his test naturally (like myself) then imo he is natural... What he's used in the past matters not a bollock in the circumstances


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i think what everyone is forgetting is the fact it wasnt johnny dbol he *found it*, therefore technically hes done nothing wrong... :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

at the mo ive no intention of going the AAS route - BUT im not ruling them out completely =p


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Cas mate I won't lie to you bro....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fleg said:


> Proven guilty hahha and that's just a quick glance mate


Haha!! X x


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

This is about to get interesting lol


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Thought about it for two years. Heard about and did research on tbol then took the plunge. Best thing I ever did with my training. I kept my gains, 90% at least and I would do it again.

I never got annoyed at people bigger or more ripped than me, well done to them. Gear is not a miracle where you wake one morning and appear as you wish, still takes a lot of hard work.

It's there to be used, down to the individual.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

haza1234 said:


> Wanted to start this post to see people's veiws. Being Natural myself and making some decent gains is good yeh But when i see people walk in the gym all small then a month later they walk in the gym juiced up just makes me angry inside lol, Not going to lie i have thought about anabolics and even purchased some once but passed them on. Do you think natural is the best way??
> 
> Anyone else felt this way ?


Personally feel the same way. I cant get any bigger naturally now at the age of 25 so I guess its only going to get harder. Good job I'm turning to the dark side. My days of training twice as hard naturally have truley passed away


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I trained naturally for 6/7 years, entered competitions and found that I couldn't compete with assisted athletes.

If you can't beat them you join them. No brainer for me.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I see loads of people on this forum who are running all sorts of gear and still looks small/****/undefined.. whilst im making good progress naturally...

so i'll stay natural


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> I see loads of people on this forum who are running all sorts of gear and still looks small/****/undefined.. whilst im making good progress naturally...
> 
> so i'll stay natural


tried those spider curls for the first time today mate. fcuking awesome


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> tried those spider curls for the first time today mate. fcuking awesome


took your time! haha na thats good man, they work really well IMO :thumb:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Spider curls where you proper isolate the arm? havent done them in months!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

TS99 said:


> Spider curls where you proper isolate the arm? havent done them in months!


yeh. the isolation i felt in my bi`s was mental. arms were swelling from the first set


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> yeh. the isolation i felt in my bi`s was mental. arms were swelling from the first set


Yea they are naughty, im not allowed to do them my trainer goes mental when i mention an exercise because he likes to do it all his way!

Ima try and get these involved though


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> U have done a dbol cycle, therefore u r not natty and never will be.


iv been on aas 7years, im off now so im natty :thumb:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

but get the chest up on the top of the bench more, he's slid a bit far down


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> tried those spider curls for the first time today mate. fcuking awesome


 *Checks Google for info on Spider curls*


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Johnny_lee is the biggest troll on this board, not really sure what people like him actually gain from it?
> 
> Complete waste of time and energy.


im intrested to know why you think this mate

like ive said loads of times think im a troll ill invite you over to mine you can meet mew meet the family and il prove you wrong untill then refrain from saying things you dont know cheers


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yea i do mine off the seated bench that we do arms on but turn it around and move the seat, i got a good system gets the best stretch.

There good!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> im intrested to know why you think this mate
> 
> like ive said loads of times think im a troll ill invite you over to mine you can meet mew meet the family and il prove you wrong untill then refrain from saying things you dont know cheers


I dont think he means a real troll mate... probably a human who 'trolls' the internet. I believe you pal


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> I dont think he means a real troll mate... probably a human who 'trolls' the internet. I believe you pal


i know what he means and i want to know why he thinks this beacuse im different how am i a troll im as genuine as anyone else on this forum people who have bad things to say about other people are often unhappy there selvs or jelous


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i know what he means and i want to know why he thinks this beacuse im different how am i a troll im as genuine as anyone else on this forum people who have bad things to say about other people are often unhappy there selvs or jelous


Dont worry about what other people think bro, especially over the internet.

you are who you are, fvck em.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

TS99 said:


> Dont worry about what other people think bro, especially over the internet.
> 
> you are who you are, fvck em.


problem is mate i do worry about small things like this maybe i shouldnt even give the tools a word or a chance


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> problem is mate i do worry about small things like this maybe i shouldnt even give the tools a word or a chance


Cant please everyone Mr Lee


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Cant please everyone Mr Lee


exactly pal nice to see the twonk who ecused me of such crap cant even reply growapair mate :thumb:


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

You did blatantly lie though I don't know why you're a troll I have only read your posts on this thread. Not to sure what people mean by troll these days..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Johnny 'quickfist' Lee is no troll he's my mate


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Breda said:


> Johnny* 'quickfist'* Lee is no troll he's my mate


Im not against homosexualtiy breda, but keep it too yourself please :lol:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fleg said:


> You did blatantly lie though I don't know why you're a troll I have only read your posts on this thread. Not to sure what people mean by troll these days..


mate i was joking about the natty claim pure and simple get over it lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

So much beef on this forum recently :gun_bandana: :crying:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

TS99 said:


> So much beef on this forum recently :gun_bandana: :crying:


i think we should all head over to ramdom images fred to cool down a bit lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i think we should all head over to ramdom images fred to cool down a bit lol


For some of this...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

TS99 said:


> For some of this...


or how about some of this



travelling girls are the best


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Matt 1:3044256 said:


> Im not against homosexualtiy breda, but keep it too yourself please :lol:


I haven't told anybody you're a *** mate relax


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> or how about some of this
> 
> View attachment 81592
> 
> ...


Shes got some (.)(.) on her aint she, is that your bird?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

TS99 said:


> Shes got some (.)(.) on her aint she, is that your bird?


hes gone quiet so hes thinking about it :lol:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well at first i took into account that the name of the file was bj.jpg so maybe its some bird he had a bj off but i thought the traveler women wernt allowed to do that stuff unless their married?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Breda said:


> I haven't told anybody you're a *** mate relax


poor from you.

and cheers


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> or how about some of this
> 
> View attachment 81592
> 
> ...


Now that's nice, only ever been with one traveller girl, seriously fun evening! Now that's a reason to be a traveller


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> ive done one dbol cycle it was **** there for i am still natty


Ah the old traveller logic again eh?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

TS99 said:


> Well at first i took into account that the name of the file was bj.jpg so maybe its some bird he had a bj off but i thought the traveler women wernt allowed to do that stuff unless their married?


No she is not my girl i will not share pictures of my girl the reason its saved as Bj is her name mate i will not share this either lol sorry to be a spoiel sport lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Ah the old traveller logic again eh?


wat do u meen mate


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

My advice would be,,never mind wasting your hard earned money on Creatine,trib and all the other stuff that makes a very small if any improvements,,get a good source for AAs,do your research and get on it


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

IMO people under estimate how big they can get naturally!!! Theres no reason why people cant build 16" + arms with a matching body without the use of AAS, to me it seems to be a trend now the way bodybuilding has panned out over the last couple of years one lad starts doing then the next and so on... not against AAS but it serves a purpose at a more serious level.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I only wanna stay natty cause it's an addictive thing


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Sat there for a bit with the pin in my hand like no going back thinking about if i was making the right decision and know enough about what im gonna do, this is after delaying about a year to research, had the stuff sitting under my bed for months! but yeah all is going well and don't regret anything yet. Only my brother and best mate know, parents wouldnt be happy, one of my housemates found out but luckily was cool with it, the other 2 deffo wouldn't understand though.

If my parents found out i might feel guilty for upsetting them but they do overreact to gear... for now all is good


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Will always be natural as this muscle will be with me for life, guys can't keep on gear all there life so will loose alot of muscle and strength when I won't. Plus health implications in the long run and the addictive side.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

i was very anti-steroid in the beginning...............then i found uk-m, now ive joined the dark side!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I think UKM convinces some people to actually go to the darkside. I see a lot of posts from people saying before they were so against it. Join UKM and bam, theyre jabbing.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mey said:


> I think UKM convinces some people to actually go to the darkside. I see a lot of posts from people saying before they were so against it. Join UKM and bam, theyre jabbing.


Agreed sort of. But more because people go from being ignorant antis, like I was, to being able to make an informed educated choice. Where all the preconceived prejudice is shown to be largely bunk.

I do think it's a bit of a shame people push their own preferences quite so hard on newer users without just giving the help asked for, but that tends to be how people are; for example "I've decided on b or c so should I do this or that" to which somebody invariably replies, "no you have to do my favourite a!"  but loads of good info too.


----------



## tapatalk (Feb 1, 2011)

i will stay natural for a few more years


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I only wanna stay natty cause it's an addictive thing


The drug itself isnt addictive, maybe getting gains is, is that what u mean?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Each to there own sometimes I wish I had of stayed natural other times I think f**k it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mey said:


> I think UKM convinces some people to actually go to the darkside. I see a lot of posts from people saying before they were so against it. Join UKM and bam, theyre jabbing.


Yeah I've seen a lot of this. But each to their own and all that I just think a lot of people jump in way too soon and too young. Another forum I use which has a lot of 'assisted' and 'natty' lifters no one gives a **** about if you are natty or not. Theres no steroid section no natural section and everyone just gets on and lifts and talks about training/diet etc. Here I find half the threads popping up constantly are about PEDs. Main concern for me is once I did a cycle then I would be cycling for life and I don't think I would like to be doing that.

For me personally I train for strength and I think increasing strength is a different ballgame to increasing muscle/size when doing it natty. There are loads of natty guys benching 150+ deadlifting 250+ squatting 200+ etc and these aren't even the bigger guys. I could quite easily be breaking PBs into my 30s and I'm 22 now so thats lots of time to improve. I don't really think much of natural bodybuilding in the sense that I would hate to cut natty as its so easy to lose a tonne of muscle.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Mey said:


> I think UKM convinces some people to actually go to the darkside. I see a lot of posts from people saying before they were so against it. Join UKM and bam, theyre jabbing.


If its that easy to convince them then they were probably going to do it anyway...its only text on a forum...hardly peer pressure is it lol

Each to there own, if they are going to jab then they are going to jab


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

I was totally against AAS until I started using them!!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Not really, I don't have any plans to use AAS anytime soon, I highly doubt I ever will.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

thing is one gets me is a lot of my friends use gear and dont get me wrong its wonderful for muscle gains wise but happens when you dont want to keep using it? are you going to struggle to hold onto the gains even if your diet and training is on par due to the fact your body is not performing at the rate it was with AAS, to me the use AAS is only needed if you aim to keep using.

NOT knocking AAS but just my 2 cents.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

i don't get why people say you lose your gains when you stop? can someone explain to me because i assumed you would drop water weight but if you still ate enough and trained hard why would you lose muscle? its not like the muscle you build on gear is different is it? only scenario i can see this happening is if a pro or something who is fooking huge needs the gear and as much food as he can to keep his size so when he comes off he will drop to whatever he can maintain with natural test?


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> i don't get why people say you lose your gains when you stop? can someone explain to me because i assumed you would drop water weight but if you still ate enough and trained hard why would you lose muscle? its not like the muscle you build on gear is different is it? only scenario i can see this happening is if a pro or something who is fooking huge needs the gear and as much food as he can to keep his size so when he comes off he will drop to whatever he can maintain with natural test?


thats a good point mate muscle is muscle completely agree with you but i just wondered for my own piece of mind really.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Your body will have a natural limit for holding muscle. AAS helps you to exceed this limit. I feel that when you stop using aas your body will eventually revert to this natural maximum once more. I trained natty for 6/7 years. I weighed 16 and a half stone with 17", maybe 18" arms before I used aas. With aas use I eventually reached around the 19 stone mark. I quit aas for 7 years and, despite training and eating well, I eventually returned to 16 and a half stone. I have recently returned to using aas and currently am 17 and a half stone and growing.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Your body will have a natural limit for holding muscle. AAS helps you to exceed this limit. I feel that when you stop using aas your body will eventually revert to this natural maximum once more. I trained natty for 6/7 years. I weighed 16 and a half stone with 17", maybe 18" arms before I used aas. With aas use I eventually reached around the 19 stone mark. I quit aas for 7 years and, despite training and eating well, I eventually returned to 16 and a half stone. I have recently returned to using aas and currently am 17 and a half stone and growing.


ok yeah that makes sense thanks, but if you took gear while still under your natural potential when you came off assuming you were eating and training enough you would be able to maintain that? so gear basically allows a greater proportion of your intake to be devoted to protein synthesis / muscle building? so if you came off you would have to up your food accordingly so the new lower amount being used for growth matches the amount on gear then you would be ok? I appreciate its not that simple but just thinking in basic terms, it would probs mean eating an impossible amount of food...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> ok yeah that makes sense thanks, but if you took gear while still under your natural potential when you came off assuming you were eating and training enough you would be able to maintain that? so gear basically allows a greater proportion of your intake to be devoted to protein synthesis / muscle building? so if you came off you would have to up your food accordingly so the new lower amount being used for growth matches the amount on gear then you would be ok? I appreciate its not that simple but just thinking in basic terms, it would probs mean eating an impossible amount of food...


I agree that if you took gear before you realised your natty potential you would still have room to manoeuvre, so to speak, when you came off. When you reached that maximum potential however, you would be unable to maintain anything over this without a great deal of determination and dedication training and eating wise - a level I think it would be impossible to maintain for long.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Your body will have a natural limit for holding muscle. AAS helps you to exceed this limit. I feel that when you stop using aas your body will eventually revert to this natural maximum once more. I trained natty for 6/7 years. I weighed 16 and a half stone with 17", maybe 18" arms before I used aas. With aas use I eventually reached around the 19 stone mark. I quit aas for 7 years and, despite training and eating well, I eventually returned to 16 and a half stone. I have recently returned to using aas and currently am 17 and a half stone and growing.


thanks for sharing mate, great post x


----------

